# Skinny neon tetra?



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I was looking at my tetras today, and one looks skinny. Colour seems normal, it's eating, no red gills, the line is normal. It does seem to swim up and down a lot at angles, but I might just be paranoid. None of the others look strange in any way. The only real symptom is the skinniness. 

Could it just be a female that reabsorbed eggs? One definitely looked gravid not long ago, and now I can't spot her. I just worry for my little fin-friends.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How about his/her waste? Is the poo white and stringy, broken up? It could be possible that it can be parasites. When did you get them? What size is the tank and how long has the tank been running?


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

She seems to be gaining weight again. No odd looking poo. The tank is about a month old, nitrite, ammonia, and nitrate levels are good. There is some brown algae (diatoms) that has started up (I've been aggressively scrapping and scrubbing everything!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good. Chances are she passed her eggs, or reabsorbed them. I have Haiwaii platys and some of the females are thin as well - it bugs me because sometimes I think something is wrong too :lol:


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I know! I was freaking out! Naughty girl, trying to scare me half to death!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha xD I had my baby betta give me a scare - turns out she just had to pass a poo :roll: -sigh- some days...


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

They do it on purpose, then they go laugh with their buddies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

